# Hayaa Clubs ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear All,
hope you are all fine.

I wonder if anybody (I would think at least Elphaba...who seems to know everything in Dubai *smile*) has any webpage and/or contact nr for

Hayaa Clubs (The Lakes Club is apparently part of it amongst others...?)

Heard that they should be worthwile and not too expensive to join for my family...

Any help much appreciated

Thanks and have a great weekend
Lenochka


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You know how to get on my right side! 

The Lakes Club is part of the Hayya group and is actually the only one I have been to, as they are completley the wrong end of town for me. I know there are sometimes special membership offers. The weblink is below

Hayya


-


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I knew it....many thanks !!

right side for us as we live in The Greens  but that means I know almost nothing about "your" side of town )

have a great weekend and thanks again
Lenochka


----------

